
Yann LeCun responds to Michael Jordan's comments about deep learning - __Joker
https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10152348155137143
======
bravura
Also of interest is Michael Jordan's response to the original article with
him:

[https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/2014/10/22/big-data-hype-
the-...](https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/2014/10/22/big-data-hype-the-media-
and-other-provocative-words-to-put-in-a-title/)

------
mturmon
Thanks for linking this. I read Jordan's comments in IEEE Spectrum and was
puzzled because it seemed like he was, in a veiled way, taking aim at deep
learning. Then I re-read and saw that it could perhaps better be seen as an
expression of annoyance about the media hype surrounding deep learning, but
not an attack on deep learning _per se._

This post and commentary make it clear that it's the latter, that Jordan is
bothered by the hype and imprecision in the word "neural".

And, going back to the IEEE interview, that he's concerned about the possible
repercussions on funding and legitimacy when the bill for the hype comes due,
as it will.

------
normloman
God, first basketball, then baseball, and now he's gotta try his hands at AI
too?

~~~
nkg
They should have precised "(not that Michael Jordan)" in the title. That's a
click-trap! ^^

------
nl
I thought it was a terribly editorialised interview. Jordon was very measured
in his statements, and clearly impressed with the progress made in the "AI"
field in general.

The _interviewer_ on the other hand seemed to have very strong and cynical
opinions about the field. The headline itself was a great example of this.

~~~
gone35
It was, but judging from Mike's comments [1], he was also being a bit naïf
coming in expecting otherwise.

This kind of stuff happens often enough there are several common sense
guides/books for "talking to the media" (see _eg_ [2]). If you are in
academia, you might definitely want to familiarize yourself with this stuff at
some point.

[1] [https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/2014/10/22/big-data-hype-
the-...](https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/2014/10/22/big-data-hype-the-media-
and-other-provocative-words-to-put-in-a-title/)

[2]
[http://www.ucsusa.org/sites/default/files/legacy/assets/docu...](http://www.ucsusa.org/sites/default/files/legacy/assets/documents/global_warming/UCS_Desk_Reference_Scientists_Guide.pdf)

------
aet
Also there is [http://www.whitehouse.gov/share/brain-
initiative](http://www.whitehouse.gov/share/brain-initiative), which might add
to all the neural net stuff.

------
je42
This makes much more sense now. The article was weird.

